# Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein



## alm0st (18. Oktober 2012)

*Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

Vor wenigen Stunden wurde über den offiziellen Battlefield Facebook Channel ein erster Screenshot aus dem kommenden DLC Aftermath veröffentlicht, der deutlich 2 Spieler mit einer Armbrust zeigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Damit folgt Battlefield 3 dem Trend aus Call of Duty und dem kommende Crysis 3, welche beide die Armbrust als spielbare Waffen im Multiplayer integrieren.

Ich bin gespannt wie stark DICE die Armbrust macht. Als eigentliche Distanzwaffe könnte daraus eine 1-Shot-Kill Waffe im Nahkampf werden, was für sehr viel Ärger auf den öffentlichen Servern sorgen könnte.

Edit:
Wie ich gerade auf PCGames lesen konnte, wird die Armbrust nicht als Waffe sondern als Gadget für alle Klassen verfübar sein. Darüber hinaus gibt es verschiedene Feuermodi und Munition, ähnlich wie bei der M26. Interessant dabei ist dass es einen "Erkundungspfeil" geben wird, der wie die T-UGS Bewegungssensor funktioniert und somit alle Klassen erstmals die Punkte und Abzeichen für die Aufklärung bekommen können.


Und hier noch der offizielle Premiere Trailer (danke an *DR0PB0SS*):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PcO5ajxGenc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Quelle:
https://www.facebook.com/battlefield
http://www.pcgames.de


----------



## DarkMo (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

in bf4 sind wir dann im dino jungle und prügeln uns turok-gleich durch die map ^^


----------



## beren2707 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

Fernab der Nachahmertätigkeit ist es auch militärisch gesehen eine total schwachsinnige Sache. Allein die Nachladezeit ist ein Witz und die Präzision ebenso. Aber es entspricht wohl leider dem coolen Gam0r-Empfinden, wenn man sich mit als archaisch empfundenen Waffen bekriegt. "Mega cool, NoScopeCrossbowArrow to tha head, bro! Yo!"


----------



## Tiz92 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

lol Robin Hood  oke der benuzt Pfeil und Bogen 
Will sehen was das Teil gegen meine M16 macht.


----------



## Abductee (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

Als bezahlbares DLC gibts dann sicher ein Trommelmagazin und explodierende Pfeilspitzen wie in Rambo


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2012)

Bin mal gespannt, wann es das erste Video gibt, wo ein Cheater mit der Armbrust nen MBT erlegt.


----------



## debalz (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

Frage mich auch wofür das gut sein kann, ok sie ist lautlos, man dürfte beim Schießen also nicht auf der Minimap erscheinen. Dann ist sie gegen Infanterie und Fahrezeuge einsetzbar (bei entsprechender Bestückung), hinterläßt keine Rauchspur wie RPG  und sie ist relativ leicht und zusammenklapbar, was im Spiel jedoch keine Auswirkung haben dürfte. Von daher wird es interessant werden mit welchen Aufsätzen man die Pfeile bestücken kann (Brandmunition, Mehrfachsprengkörper, panzerbrechend, blendend, Kamera mit Fallschirm, Konfetti) und wie weit man damit schießen kann. Ich bin gespannt, freue mich sowieso auf den DLC und hoffe diesmal auf neue Lieblingskarten - in Armored Kill bisher nicht gefunden..


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

Warum heult ihr alle rum? Ist doch mal ein bisschen abwechslung. Mit der Armbrust könnte man geile Sachen umsetzten. Z.B. ein Sender für die Ziel-Such-Raketen. (Wie die Marker-Pistole in BFBC2). Oder Explosions Pfeile... etc. etc.


----------



## Der Maniac (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

Die Dinger sehen irgendwie lächerlich aus... Lauf von einer normalen Waffe halbiert und nen Bogen quer draufgeklebt... Nä, sowas kommt mir nich in die Ausrüstung...^^


----------



## KastenBier (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

Direkt als ich das Bild gesehen habe, war mir schon klar, dass die Armbrust wohl nicht als Waffe gedacht ist. Eine nette Anekdote an Battlefield 2: Special Forces, wie ich finde. Ich gehe davon aus, dass in den nächsten Tagen auch der Enterhaken auf der Bildfläche auftauchen wird.



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Die Dinger sehen irgendwie lächerlich aus... Lauf von einer normalen Waffe halbiert und nen Bogen quer draufgeklebt... Nä, sowas kommt mir nich in die Ausrüstung...^^


 
Wenn die so werden sollten wie in BF2, dann werde ich ihn auf jeden Fall auch benutzen. An den Dingern konnte man sich damals nämlich super von einer höher gelegenen Stelle abseilen. Also nicht lächerlich, sondern äusserst nützlich. Abgesehen davon, wäre eine klassische Armbrust wohl nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

Hier gibts den Premiere Trailer 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PcO5ajxGenc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

Umsonst gerne, für 15 Euro kann dieses Mappack im After bleiben.


----------



## debalz (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

Hoffentlich kommen nicht ständig Erdbeben vor, eigentlich wackelt alles schon genug wenn Flug- und Fahrzeuge am Werke sind. Aber für die gezeigte Umgebung könnte ein Bogen mit Enterhaken tatsächlich interessant sein..


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

Schaut euch mal die Armbrust genau an, mir sieht das extrem nach eine MK-Sniper aus, vielleicht gibts die auch seperat im Spiel . Oder die Armbrust ist nur ein Aufsatz!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Profikuehl (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Fernab der Nachahmertätigkeit ist es auch militärisch gesehen eine total schwachsinnige Sache. Allein die Nachladezeit ist ein Witz und die Präzision ebenso. Aber es entspricht wohl leider dem coolen Gam0r-Empfinden, wenn man sich mit als archaisch empfundenen Waffen bekriegt. "Mega cool, NoScopeCrossbowArrow to tha head, bro! Yo!"


 
Hm also ich weiss ja nicht ob du schon mal eine richtige Armbrust gesehen hast oder mit ihr geschossen hast. Erstens hört man diese nicht (taktischer Vorteil) und zweitens können diese sehr präzise als auch genügend Reichweite haben und müssen wohl auch ziemlich tödlich sein. Ich würde mal waage behaupten, dass Armbrüste auch bei gewissen Spezialeinheiten ihren Einsatz finden (einfach mal googlen). Zur Nachladezeit kann ich nur sagen, dass es auch Repetier-Armbrüste gibt, also eine Art Magazin vorhanden ist.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

Naja eine OneShot Repetier Armbrust halte ich (sofern es das geben sollte) für ziemlich dumm. Dann werden alle nur noch damit rumlaufen. Ich hoffe sie setzten sie nur als Taktisches Mittel ein.


----------



## Profikuehl (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

Also ich finde es geil, jetzt fehlt nur noch der Flammenwerfer von BFBC 2 Vietnam ^^


----------



## ULKi22 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

Heilige shice, neulich haben ein Freund und ich im TS noch Witze darüber gemacht was wäre wenn es in BF3 eine Armbrust gäbe, und siehe da, es kommt eine Armbrust.

Aber werden die Pfeile denn im Körper des Gegners sichtbar stecken bleiben? Dann würden ja manche wie ein Igel rumlaufen wenn das keine One-Shot-Kill-Waffe wird


----------



## Der Maniac (18. Oktober 2012)

KastenBier schrieb:
			
		

> Direkt als ich das Bild gesehen habe, war mir schon klar, dass die Armbrust wohl nicht als Waffe gedacht ist. Eine nette Anekdote an Battlefield 2: Special Forces, wie ich finde. Ich gehe davon aus, dass in den nächsten Tagen auch der Enterhaken auf der Bildfläche auftauchen wird.
> 
> Wenn die so werden sollten wie in BF2, dann werde ich ihn auf jeden Fall auch benutzen. An den Dingern konnte man sich damals nämlich super von einer höher gelegenen Stelle abseilen. Also nicht lächerlich, sondern äusserst nützlich. Abgesehen davon, wäre eine klassische Armbrust wohl nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß.




Daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht! In Special Forces war das Teil tatsächlich extrem nützlich! :o Wer AIX 2.0 gespielt hat wird das auch bestätigen! Ich hoffe das wird so etwas  
Wobei man dann wieder zum Problem kommt, das man an Positionen kommt, die verbugt sind oder sonstwas...


----------



## Heretic (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

Lustig finde ich nur , dass jetzt schon 2 Spiele , die "alten Waffen" wieder auspacken. Man schaue nur mal auf Crysis 3


----------



## KastenBier (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*



Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Aber werden die Pfeile denn im Körper des Gegners sichtbar stecken bleiben? Dann würden ja manche wie ein Igel rumlaufen wenn das keine One-Shot-Kill-Waffe wird


 
Ich denke mal ein Pfeil im Kopf wird tödlich sein. Ich kann mir allerdings keinerlei Vorteile einer Armbrust gegenüber einem Sniper Gewehr denken. Daher gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Armbrust lediglich ein Gadget und keine Waffe wird. Auch wenn das Video etwas anderes suggeriert.


----------



## DarkMo (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

och, rep tool is auch keine waffe aber tödlich ^^ also wenns nen tool is, kann mans sicher auch "zweckentfremden" wieder


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*



KastenBier schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ein Pfeil im Kopf wird tödlich sein. Ich kann mir allerdings keinerlei Vorteile einer Armbrust gegenüber einem Sniper Gewehr denken.


 

Kein (lautes) Abschussgeräusch. Also wird der Schuß auf der Minikarte unsichtbar sein.


----------



## Robonator (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

Kann mir mal jemand sagen warum die Soldaten in BF3 fast alle Waffen immer am Magazin festhalten? Beim Sturmgewehr geht das ja noch klar aber bei der MG oder beim Scharfschützengewehr? Da bekommt man doch keine Stabilität rein


----------



## Profikuehl (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*



Robonator schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen warum die Soldaten in BF3 fast alle Waffen immer am Magazin festhalten? Beim Sturmgewehr geht das ja noch klar aber bei der MG oder beim Scharfschützengewehr? Da bekommt man doch keine Stabilität rein


 
Keine Ahnung, frag doch das nächste Mal den Soldaten gegenüber dir, vielleicht gibt er ja eine Antwort, falls nicht - dann vielleicht weil es ein Spiel ist *duckundweg* 

Die Leute, die glauben es gibt nur so hölzerne Robinhood Armbrüste, schauen sich doch mal diese an 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5nVSfv0Rlg


----------



## KastenBier (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Kein (lautes) Abschussgeräusch. Also wird der Schuß auf der Minikarte unsichtbar sein.


 
Dass man Scharfschützengewehre mit Schalldämpfern ausstatten kann ist dir klar? Die sind zwar immernoch hörbar, allerdings wird man die Armbrust mit Sicherheit auch hören können. Alleine der Abschuss des Bolzens ist schon ein unverkennbares Geräusch.


----------



## ReaCT (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

Die Armbrust, muss mit einem Schuß töten, jedenfalls in Körßer und Kopf. Ansonsten sehe ich keinen Sinn eine Armbrust, einer 870 Slug z.B. vorzuziehen. Naja vielleicht wird man dann nicht als Noob verschrien


----------



## DarkMo (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

man hat nur einen pfeil, muss ihn immer wieder aufsammeln. also bei B in die horde halten, einen killen und tapfer hinterher rennen um den pfeil zu bergen! xD


----------



## KastenBier (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*



DarkMo schrieb:


> man hat nur einen pfeil, muss ihn immer wieder aufsammeln. also bei B in die horde halten, einen killen und tapfer hinterher rennen um den pfeil zu bergen! xD


 
Sorry, aber man hat einen *Bolzen* und keinen Pfeil. Ich konnts mir einfach nicht verkneifen


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2012)

KastenBier schrieb:
			
		

> Dass man Scharfschützengewehre mit Schalldämpfern ausstatten kann ist dir klar?



Nö. Woher auch? Ich spiel kein Battle Field.


----------



## KastenBier (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Nö. Woher auch? Ich spiel kein Battle Field.


 
Kann ich ja nicht riechen. Immerhin geht es in diesem Diskussionsthema lediglich um dieses Spiel. Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum du versuchst in diesem Thema mitzuwirken, wenn du das Spiel noch nie gespielt hast. Den Postcounter kann man auch woanders pushen.


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2012)

Ironie zu erkennen, scheint keine deiner Stärken. Nächste Mal mach ich dir ein Smiley dazu. Dann klappts vielleicht ;0)


----------



## KastenBier (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ironie zu erkennen, scheint keine deiner Stärken. Nächste Mal mach ich dir ein Smiley dazu. Dann klappts vielleicht ;0)


 
Es deiner Schwäche Ironie auszudrücken zuzuordnen, dass ich eben diese nicht erkannt habe, scheint mir an dieser Stelle angebrachter. Vielleicht klappts ja das nächste mal, wenn du dir etwas mehr Mühe gibst :o)


----------



## Da_Obst (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

Bin schon gespannt ob EA zulässt das aus der Armbrust was anständiges wird, oder ob sie nur als Lockmittel dient...

Der große Vorteil gegenüber einer Sniper ist einfach die Lautlosigkeit und das nicht vorhandene Mündungsfeuer, 
beides Faktoren die unweigerlich zur Ortung eines Scharfschützen führen und mit Hilfe der Armbrust eliminiert werden können...

Auch eine Schallgedämpfte Waffe ist immer noch unerträglich laut, 
Wenn jemand neben dir ne Glock 17 abfeuert dann hast du nen Gehörsturz und rollst dich am Boden...
Die selbe Waffe mit Schalldämpfer macht etwa so viel Lärm wie eine mit maximaler Wucht zugeworfene Tür, also immer noch sehr laut.
Dagegen ist eine Armbrust nicht hörbar...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

Die Armbrust macht aber als Sniper ersatz auch nur Sinn, wenn man wirklich nicht auf der Minikarte eingeblendet wird wenn man schießt... Ich hab da meine Zweifel dass das do auch umgesetzt wird.


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

Die Armbrust ist ne starke Waffe wenn sie 

ein Gadget (3. Slot) ist
auf der Minimap unsichtbar ist
mindestens 4 Schuss hat


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*



alm0st schrieb:


> Als eigentliche Distanzwaffe könnte daraus eine 1-Shot-Kill Waffe im Nahkampf werden, was für sehr viel Ärger auf den öffentlichen Servern sorgen könnte.


 
Das bezweifle ich sehr stark. Denn man muss mit dem Ding erstmal treffen. Wenn man nicht getroffen hat, darf man Radieschen von unten sehen.


----------



## debalz (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

Sobald ein großes Scope auf der Armbrust ist, kann man sie auch sehen und spotten. Ich wünsche mir viele Aufsätze für die Pfeile - panzerbrechend, blendend, rauchend, brennend...


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

Panzerbrechend, aha 

Wie hast du dir denn das vorgestellt, Cal.50 Patrone an Holzpfeil? Würde nie im leben gehen da die Armbrust viel zu schwach ist um sowas zu transportieren.


----------



## ReaCT (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*



DR0PB0SS schrieb:


> Panzerbrechend, aha
> 
> Wie hast du dir denn das vorgestellt, Cal.50 Patrone an Holzpfeil? Würde nie im leben gehen da die Armbrust viel zu schwach ist um sowas zu transportieren.


 
Holz"Pfeile"? In welchem Jahrhundert lebst du denn 
PSE Tactical Assault Crossbows TAC15, TAC10, TAC15i, & TAC10i in HD - YouTube


----------



## Dynamitarde (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

Dann werde Ich mein Messer wohl gegen eine Armbrust tauschen.


----------



## Profikuehl (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Dann werde Ich mein Messer wohl gegen eine Armbrust tauschen.


 
Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass man anstelle eines Messer einfach die Armbrust mit ein paar Pfeilen auswählen kann.


----------



## Seabound (22. Oktober 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Das bezweifle ich sehr stark. Denn man muss mit dem Ding erstmal treffen. Wenn man nicht getroffen hat, darf man Radieschen von unten sehen.



Genau wie bei den nicht-Autosnipers. Wo ist der Unterschied?


----------



## Profikuehl (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Genau wie bei den nicht-Autosnipers. Wo ist der Unterschied?


 
Stimmt.. Mit der M98 hat man auch nicht eine sehr schnelle Abschussrate - dann wird es halt eine Waffe für die Leute die noch richtig zielen können und nicht für die SprayAndPray-Jungs ^^


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Fernab der Nachahmertätigkeit ist es auch militärisch gesehen eine total schwachsinnige Sache. Allein die Nachladezeit ist ein Witz und die Präzision ebenso. Aber es entspricht wohl leider dem coolen Gam0r-Empfinden, wenn man sich mit als archaisch empfundenen Waffen bekriegt. "Mega cool, NoScopeCrossbowArrow to tha head, bro! Yo!"



Laut Wikipedia gibt es Spezialeinheiten die die Armbrust noch benutzen. Natürlich sind das hochleistungswaffen die mit einer 38er zu vergleichen sind.

Mit einer Pistole kann man nun mal schlecht einen Sender irgendwo hin schiessen, da der wohl nicht im Magazin platz findet..

Wegen der Abschussrate mach ich mir keine Sorge, in Close Quarters laufe ich auch mit der M98 schallgedämpft mit einem RedDot rum...
Finde ich übrigens auch weniger schlimm als von einem DauerFeuerNoob getroffen zu werden und der merkt dass nicht mal ^^


----------



## Gast20190124 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 DLC Aftermath führt Armbrust ein*

Auf dem Bild sieht das aus als ob sie gegen einen schweren Lauf o.ä getauscht wird. Kann das sein?


----------



## Seabound (23. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht gibts ja ne gasdruck befeuerte "Armbrust" mit 35 Bolzenmagazin, die auch Dauerfeuer möglich macht.

*flupp flupp flupp flupp*  

Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen.


----------

